# Is it my horse or is it not?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If I caught her on my horse, I'd pull her off so fast she wouldn't know what hit her. If the barn owner condones her riding other people's horses, I would find another barn pronto. I invest a lot of time and money and some idiot will not undo training on my horse!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree if I caught her riding my horse without permission I would go to the barn owner, and make it clear this is NOT allowed, that you may take legal action if she does NOT stop it.. that should get her to tell her friend to stop riding paying boarders horses.. besides why is her horse not rideable.. if she can't ride hers, get another, or take lessons, or DON"T ride.. not that hard of a concept:lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it's safe to say those are your horses not hers. I'm willing to bet they would become your horses in an instant (as opposed to belonging to the BO) if they hurt someone riding them or were injured and chalked up vet bills. I'm also willing to bet that if you started randoming taking out the BOs horses for rides, heading off to shows, etc., you'd get set straight sooner than later.

Now, the tricky part is to get the hands on boarder to back off without alienating the BO. I would like to hear what other forum members say on the matter but I believe the only way to address this is to discuss with the BO. Find out things like why she thinks she owns them, explain to her your concerns regarding issues of liability, concerns over contrary riding styles and the right to quietly enjoy your horses, etc.

It wouldn't hurt to look around and see what other boarding situations are available before getting into an intense discussion with the BO.

Good luck.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I would be VERY unhappy with that... The horse belongs to YOU and I would make that quite clear by relocating. There's so many things not right about that, especially if she's hopping on for rides... Why is her horse not rideable? If it's because she can't handle them or has somehow managed to teach it bad manners then I'd be even more horrified to find out what she's doing. I'd talk to the owner and be firm about your position on the matter (don't forget, you're PAYING to keep your horse there) and see if there's any change. Also, being me, I would talk to the girl herself, but I understand if you wouldn't be comfortable with that. If those options don't work, haul your tails outta there. It's not worth having someone else mess around with your horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If my BO ever expressed that she thought she had any right to my horse just because I board it on her property I'd be out of there ASAP. Letting anyone handle my horse outside of what's necessary for performing the services I'm paying her for would be a huge issue for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree! This story was my friend's situation. I told her to get out of there already, but she is stuck with money situation. Most reasonable priced boarding stable is already full for the winter. More opinions coming please; it will help my friend to decide what she should do with her horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No one, I mean NO ONE can ride someone else's horse at a boarding stable without the owner (horse's) consent, period. If a barn owner lets this happen because she has a friend who has convoluted ideas of horse ownership, get your horse out of there, these people are not playing with a full deck.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

That's like finding out your kid's teacher's best friend came by class and took your kid to the mall to try on clothes. Like... what the hell? Creepy much???


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

First thing I would do is to go speak with the BO directly and hear it directly from HER that she thinks all the horses are hers to do with as she pleases. If she doesn't say that, it may be her friend that's playing a couple cards short of a full house. I would then give the BO and her friend IN WRITING that no one is to touch my horse, feed my horse, groom my horse, ride my horse, bathe my horse, lead my horse, put my horse on a hot walker, do ANYTHING with my horse without my written permission. That if anyone ignored my wishes then legal action would be forth coming.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Unless this is some little backyard place with very few boarders, I would find it really hard to believe that the BO said that, and even so, it is a stretch. I too would talk directly to the BO myself. And, would be looking for another place to board. Even if the BO says otherwise, her friend still has a few "issues" and I would just not have the patience to always wonder what she was doing to my horse.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Discuss this with the barn owner, do you know for sure this is their opinion or just the opinion of the person who is riding your horse?
I find it hard to believe that someone boarding your horse would think that they own the horse.
I would also explain to the person riding my horse that this is unacceptable and not to be continued regardless of what their response is as to the ownership of the horse.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Woodhaven said:


> Discuss this with the barn owner, do you know for sure this is their opinion or just the opinion of the person who is riding your horse?
> I find it hard to believe that someone boarding your horse would think that they own the horse.
> I would also explain to the person riding my horse that this is unacceptable and not to be continued regardless of what their response is as to the ownership of the horse.


 Yes, please talk privately with the barn owner to find out if this ridiculous idea is truly hers.

Then point out that her legal liability is huge in letting this girl handle these horses in any way. Everything is sunshine and roses until someone gets hurt and the lawyers will _always go_ after the business/person who owns real assets (like a business)and has the most money. That means she could easily lose _everything_- all of her assets will have to be sold and when she then has to go get a job, they will garnish her wages forever. Tell her that you _do not_ carry liability insurance for this so it's all on her. In the meantime, start looking for a different place. A stable that allows this to happen probably won't be in business long.


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry...your horse?!?!?! Who's paying the board, vet bills, etc? My name is on everything, my vet contacts me as needed, I am Colt's emergency contact, I pay the board.....sorry, Cookie....my horse, my rules, you keep your paws off!! I have a tiny list of people that I trust with riding my horse...me, my bestie and my coach. End of.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I would be for filing charges on the little horse thief. I have no patience with such things. But find an other barn, pronto!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just because there's a friendship doesn't mean the gal is telling the truth. As mentioned, you need to talk to the barn owner. Besides the liability issue, who is responsible for vet bills should something happen while the gal is messing with someone else's horse?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

If I found out someone was messing with my horse without my express, written permission, there would be pain...lots of pain for that person, but then I have a very short temper when it comes to ignorant (read: stupid) people.

First, pull out your boarding contract, if you have one, and read it, look for fine print or wording that says if the barn owner is allowed to use boarder horses in any way or fashion.

Next make sure you have a back up barn for you and your friend. This doesn't have to be a commercial barn, it could be a single private owner that wants company or a few extra horses around as companions.

Third have a talk with the BO and see if she confirms the ' I own them' statement, if so, leave as soon as possible. If not ask her to draft a document that states that nobody is allowed to work with another boarders horse without written permission, and must be signed in front of the BO, maybe even notarized.

Inform the intruding boarder that you will file suite against her if she keeps messing with your/ your friends property.

Also ask around the barn if you are able, to see if anybody else has complained about this other boarder. If so get together in a group and have the talk with the BO, maybe even with the suspect there, call her out on the spot, sometimes a little public shaming can go a long way. Of course it can also backfire so make sure you've got proof of her messing with the horses, the boarding contracts et cetera.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Another boarder took my mare for their little girl to ride along with the rest of the family. I'd just left and was about a mile away when something told me to wait a while then go back. I gave it about 30 min then returned on a different road and there they were about half a mile off the property. I told the kid to get off my horse, untacked the horse and threw their gear in the ditch. Told the father I could have him charged for horse stealing and what kind of example was he setting for his kids. The little girl was crying by now. Not my problem. I turned the mare loose and she skedaddled for home. I moved her a week later.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

This sounds kind of familiar... the BO where I board has some boarders who DO offer to let their horses be ridden, want them to get exercise etc. But she has also 'borrowed' others when family members come to ride. 
My boy is usually lame, is a pasture pet and we obviously never had this problem with him. But when I got my new girl, who is an excellent little trail horse, and was ( briefly ) owned by the BO till I decided yes, I wanted her... I could see this becoming an issue in the future.
So I sat down and expressly told the BO that I did NOT want her ridden, not at all. 
And as far as I know, she has not been. 
I suggest as others have, that you sit down with the BO and find out just what her understanding is. I would not be surprised to hear this " friend" is not as good a friend of the BO as she leads you to believe. And I would bet she is telling the BO you all told her it is ok to ride your horses....


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

There would be HECK to pay if someone was riding my horse. Your friend should put up cameras on her horse's stall and BIG notes saying that legal action will be brought upon anyone that you do not authorize to touch, groom, or ride her horse. I agree with others that she is probably not as good of friends with the BO as she says, and that she's telling the BO that she has permission to do all of these things. Either that or the BO is just as insane as her.


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

waresbear said:


> No one, I mean NO ONE can ride someone else's horse at a boarding stable without the owner (horse's) consent, period. If a barn owner lets this happen because she has a friend who has convoluted ideas of horse ownership, get your horse out of there, these people are not playing with a full deck.


I totally agree.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I started reading and liking posts... then it got a bit boring to keep liking. I read some more, then I stopped reading - just skimming. Everything I saw I agreed with. Seems to me the opinion is unanimous and strong.

Good luck to your friend.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I doubt that has been said in the first place. And why hasn't anyone talked to the brat's parents in the first place?

This would be stopped in a GA heartbeat with me.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Tell your friend to look at it this way. If that lovely, intelligent lady (insert mass snark here) fell off your friend's horse (even if the horse is asleep and standing on a pile of pillows) your friend can get SUED! if she thinks she has money issues now she will have ALOT of issues if that happens. Or said "LOVELY" lady happens to do something Massively intelligent, and the horse gets injured, thats a wonderful vet bill she gets to pay. AND the cherry on top of this is if she gets into an accident WITH the horse she can get sued AND have to pay vet bills. (and more than likely have to hire a trainer to fix the now untrained and traumatized horse).

I dont let people i dont know WELL (like for years) ride my horse, and half the time if i let ANYONE ride her unless its on the lunge line. She can go from a kids plot along longline pony to, spaztic methattic freakout as soon as the lunge line is removed (well not that bad but she can have moments and id rather be on her then some sorry sod, who is going to get hurt.)

I know someone who owns a boarding barn. EVERYONE has to sign a waiver before getting NEAR any of the horses. well one lady was giving a kid lessens on HER personal horses she boarded there. Kid's parents had signed no waver (like it would have mattered). Kid was leading the horse and the horse spooked, lead rope caught the kids thumb and removed it. The BO got sued for ALOT of money, and he did not even OWN the horse, just the land it happened on. 

Stop the crazy and stop it now! personally i would have gone away for aggravated assault (or attempted murder) if i saw someone riding my arab (assuming that lil nut did not put said idiot in a full body cast first). 

*sorry if i kinda went off, this is a charged subject for me. I won't do more than groom and turn out my FIANCE'S horses without permission(and i want permission to even do that!), and i cant imagine just hopping onto some random person's horse!!!*


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

First I would talk to the owner. Many miscommunications may have occured and you want to be 100% positive that she said what she said and meant it. 

If she did indeed mean it I would have a nice LONG talk with her explaining that I'm paying for a service, I have papers/proof that I own the horse and if she thinks they're hers we can just go to court over this. Then i would bring up what her 'friend' is doing. 

I'd tell her that you want this to stop for everyone's safety, then wait for a while, if it continues go have that chat with the friend. 

This personally happened to me once. Some mom decided to let her daughter ride my mare. I was driving to the girl and caught her riding my horse down the road (probably going to the trail). I parked my car, jumped out, pulled her down and marched her by the scruff of her neck back to the barn. (With my mare in tow!) This isn't a frivolous thing, it's a safety factor and legal issue. This woman has no permission, and probably doesn't know these horses that well to be getting on them. I know if she got on a couple of horses where I board she'd be dead......


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Was Aigoo here just to stir the pot? If not, the outcome would be interesting to hear.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would take my horse out of there ASAP! One because when others start riding your horse and you have been training them and working really hard, they don't ride the same as you and might mess it all up. There are a handful of people that I will let work with my mare on the ground, and an even smaller handful of people who could ride her.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Was Aigoo here just to stir the pot? If not, the outcome would be interesting to hear.


There's another post by Aigoo saying the barn owner just died. Doubt it's pot stirring.
Something wasn't right.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everybody, thanks for your opinions. My friend got things straighten out. She told her BO to make sure that everybody doesn't ride her horse. They wrote new contract. She decided if she caught somebody riding her horse again; she will move out immediately. I hope things will work out well for them... 

P.S. To those people who think we are in same stable. No, we board in different barn.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

It sounds like you didn't sign a boarding agreement, you should always sign a boarding agreement! 
You can find a pretty detailed one online for free for the facility owner and you to sign. 

I personally would rip anyone found riding my horse without my permission off and through them on the ground !!!At the least!!! and then I would immediately find a different facility for my horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Why would she need to sign a new boarding agreement? 
did the old one give the right for other people to ride the horse? 
I would sue the beehive out of someone for riding my horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

LyraFreedom said:


> It sounds like you didn't sign a boarding agreement, you should always sign a boarding agreement!
> You can find a pretty detailed one online for free for the facility owner and you to sign.
> 
> I personally would rip anyone found riding my horse without my permission off and through them on the ground !!!At the least!!! and then I would immediately find a different facility for my horse.


I've been at multiple barns and not signed boarding agreements. I don't see it as an obligation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

If i found her on my horses i would rip her off because they are mine i paid for them, pay for their board and feed, vet, and everything else. i would find a new place! i had boarded at a friends place before i brought them to my place. and i broke my arm and couldn't ride my horses and it was the winter so i never use saddles when i would ride, and i came out one day and found saddle marks on my horse and i never gave anyone permission to ride him and i was ****ed and as soon as we could we took him out of there. the sad thing is they had 9 horses of their own and i was the only boarder but my horses were beating her times so i guess she wanted to ride them because she didn't have them. 

My uncle and cousin came out a few years ago and i had a VERY underweight TB and he had two blankets and was slowly gaining weight back. and he put her on him saying that hes fine and that she doesn't weigh much and shes not hurting him and all that i told him to go back to the house because shes not riding anymore and he was all hurt saying that i promised and i said that was before you threw her on a horse that you didn't know and for all you know hes wild and could have killed her because he and not halter or anything to control him! he wouldnt have but he didnt know that!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Saddlebag, where in Ontario was this? I'm from Ontario and quite surprised to hear this!


Saddlebag said:


> Another boarder took my mare for their little girl to ride along with the rest of the family. I'd just left and was about a mile away when something told me to wait a while then go back. I gave it about 30 min then returned on a different road and there they were about half a mile off the property. I told the kid to get off my horse, untacked the horse and threw their gear in the ditch. Told the father I could have him charged for horse stealing and what kind of example was he setting for his kids. The little girl was crying by now. Not my problem. I turned the mare loose and she skedaddled for home. I moved her a week later.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

This is like a landlord saying, "Your wife lives in my apartment building. I own that building. Therefore I have permission to, er, mount your wife." 

Hmm... No.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

And the landlord's friends, too.

A very good argument.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

turkishvan said:


> this is like a landlord saying, "your wife lives in my apartment building. I own that building. Therefore i have permission to, er, mount your wife."
> 
> hmm... No.


hahahahahahaha


----------

